# Google- Curcumin (Tumeric) in the Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome: A ... - SmartBrief



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Curcumin (Tumeric) in the Treatment of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*: A *...*SmartBrief, DC - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>Want to dig deeper? SmartBrief brings you news, research, and other information related to this issue. To track this topic, bookmark the page and return for *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

